

Lowering the cost of basic biological research - GResor
http://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-under-35/2013/visionary/lina-nilsson/
There are also some pretty cool instructables for making your own lab equipment. I recently got to see the OpenFuge and its designer at the Maker Fair a couple of days ago. Hopefully this will lead to DIY bio research in peoples garages.
======
joe_the_user
One idea I'd would be curious about is how 3D print tech could add to basic
biological research. A lot of machines look like simple but customized system
of beakers and such. Being able to produce any shape "out of the box" seems
pretty useful here.

Edit: Looking up Tekla Labs, it seems they are all about this idea already.
It's just the parent puff piece that fails to mention it.

------
dnautics
most of these equipment can now be purchased secondhand or surplus for less
than it would cost hiring someone to build them.

------
mittsh
Software can probably solve many issues here, like calibrating the devices and
processing informations to give scientists meaningful metrics. It may also
help fixing or at least detect erroneous data. Great hardware needs to be
designed in pair with the software.

Also, just software can help. Now there are iOS apps to count cells by just
taking pictures, while labs paid (and still pay) fortunes to get
machines/software for that.

------
imrehg
This is a real kick in the butt, I'm working on a similar project for physics
for the last summer. There's a lot that I can translate from my experience of
physicist PhD and co-founder of Taipei Hackerspace.

[http://signup.moonpunch.org/](http://signup.moonpunch.org/)

Keep the science rolling!

------
rlwolfcastle
Reproducibility seems like it could be a problem.

